
Players of Entropia Universe are getting real-world banking - chaostheory
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2009/03/real-banking-coming-to-virtual-worlds.ars
======
elv
whoa cool a bank management software connected with an online game :> the
first that spots a bug will buy a REAL island and retire on it

